# My 11yr old sons first aquascape



## Bartash (20 Dec 2012)

Hi guys i wanted to show you my sons aquascape, he is only 11 and designed and did the whole thing himself, im one proud dad 



Leave him a comment on the video and thumbs up, he watches for new comments daily lol




Thanks 
Carl


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Dec 2012)

Wow 11, that's amazing! Great stuff getting him interested Carl!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JenCliBee (20 Dec 2012)

Looks like he has the eye for it mate.... extremely well done.... embarrassing when the kids can scape better than us adults  lol


----------



## sdlra (20 Dec 2012)

amazing no wonder your proud


----------



## jojouk (20 Dec 2012)




----------



## John S (20 Dec 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## Ady34 (20 Dec 2012)

Nice job Owen 
looks like your a natural, ill look forward to seeing more of your aquascapes.
cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Brian Murphy (20 Dec 2012)

Excellent scape! What are the details of the tank, lights, Co2? etc ..... want a few tips


----------



## Bartash (22 Dec 2012)

Level of difficulty: Easy
Volume: 12L
Dimentions: 30 x 20 x 20 cm
Substrate: Tropica Substrate , plus Unipac gravel
Light: Orphek PR72 LED Light
CO2: 3-5 mg/L
Heat: 24c
Filter: Eheim Classic 2213
Fertilizer: 5ml Tropica Premium
5ml Tropica Specialized per week
Time consumption/week: less than 30 mins

Plants Used

Cryptocoryne x willisii (x1)
Taxiphyllum sp. 'Spiky' (x1)
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig' (x1)
Staurogyne repens (x2)
Cryptocoryne beckettii 'Petchii' (x2)

Im sure you will agree that Owen has created a fantastic planted aquarium, this is the first aquarium he has designed and created from scratch.

I asked Owen what he saw when planning his aquascape, he replied that he was picturing a mountain range with blocks of plants. If im honest i think he has achieved that. His rock placement was fantastic and the plants he chose work well in the tank and work well together. Its a fairly easy to maintain and should take him less than 30mins each week.

Its a very small tank, hopefully i can get hold of a larger tank for him so he can do something on a larger scale, ive now given him my red rili shrimp and hong kong black shrimp and they are doing well in the tank.

His inspiration came from Aquatics live, i took him to the 2012 show and he met all the UKAPS guys and saw the live aquascape contest. He really enjoyed talking to Dan, Tony and Luis and since then has not stopped talking about aquascaping lol, he has even setup his own facebook page called aquascaping kids. Its great for me to share my hobby with him and im sure will be doing many more aquascapes together.

Carl


----------



## Martin cape (22 Dec 2012)

Thats awesome!! Miles better than mine!


----------

